# Vape Store Cape Town suspicious Instagram business account



## Zakariya Baker (1/7/16)

Hey fellow vapers!

So recently, I was participating in an Instagram giveaway competition. It was one hosted by a new and out-reaching account named "vape store cape town" (@vapestorecapetown). Upon the closing of the competition, suspicion began to arise with regards to the legitimacy of this competition. I have screenshots to support my feeling that the business appeared suspicious. The screenshots depict the owner seemingly admitting some sort of unfairness, especially with his justification of his methods by means of a message saying "life isn't fair." prior to them blocking me and switching their account to private. I have heard that the winner he picked (may have) also entered late, hence a delayed announcement of the winner, and was someone he previously had an agreement with. Reason for this act is, if true, a no cost means of promotion through fraudulent behaviour. 

I'd just like to share this knowledge to others, in case suspicions may be more than that. Being it that others have also felt similarly, I'm not speaking out of resent, rather a concern of the well-being of the vaping community over here. *If you have information regarding mistaken suspicions or mutual experiences, please comment on this thread so that this concern may be disclosed.*

Thanks for the read, 
Zak

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

